# Очередной пациент с чудовищно секвестрированной грыжей L5-S1



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)

Добрый день. Начну по порядку, но пока коротко. Мне 44 года. Ориентировочно 20 лет назад (мне было 24 года), я узнал, что такое боль в спине. Корчившись пару недель, я оттягивал госпитализацию. Болела и спина, и отнимались то левая, то правая ноги. В конце концов, 2 раза лежал в больнице с разницей в 4 года.

Лечили стандартно в обоих случаях: Диклофенак, капельницы Лизина и т.п. На пару месяцев хватало спокойной жизни.

Дальше поясница периодически давала о себе знать, точнее, сказать, она всегда побаливала, то сильнее, то терпимо было.

На протяжении последних 3-х лет каждые 6 мес. Прокалываю Алфлутоп в районе L5-S1 инсулиновыми шприцами. Из ощущений – никаких улучшений не ощущал, но все же, прокалывался.

Полтора года назад при очередном затяжном (2 мес) обострении, по рекомендации врача начал лечение: в.в.Лизин, сухая тракция (на немецком компьютеризированном аппарате), Дискус композитум инсулиновыми шприцами в районе L5-S1, 20 процедур Карипаина при помощи электрофореза, Тизалуд таблетки на ночь.

За неделю я оправился. Курс лечения продолжал. Через 3 мес. сделал контрольное МРТ исследование (2019г), прилагаю.

В данный момент снова рецидив. Решил повторить назначенные ранее рекомендации. Просто перечислю лекарства, их последовательность не буду прописывать. Одновременного приема одинаковых лекарств не было. Итак: Окситен,Тизалуд, Неуробекс Нео, Наклофен Дуо, Найз, Аркоксиа 120, Мовалис, Мидокалм. Уколы Кейвер, Дексалгин, Мильгамма. В условиях пандемии сложно было прокапать Лизин, но все таки 5 капельниц прокапал, затем Сормантол №3. Амитриптилин и Нейромидин. Блокада №2 Лидокаином (может коктейль из лекарств, точно не знаю). Сделал 7 все тех же сухих тракций позвоночника и 8 сеансов массажа. Но, не сработало!!!

Из ощущений во время этого обострения отнималась левая нога. Лекарства НПВС обезболивали на какое-то время, но как только время действия лекарств заканчивалось, то боль в ногу возвращалась. Бездействие блокады L5-S1 не порадовало вообще, поэтому больше не кололи. Хотя со временем предположил, что укол делали выше предполагаемого места защемления нерва и таким образом «не попали».

Сейчас принимаю только Амитриптилин 3 т в день и Нейромидин 2 т в день. А бедро болит. Единственное, что спать могу. Хотя поначалу вообще не мог места в кровати найти.

На днях сделал МРТ. Прилагаю (2020г).

Из ощущений:


легче, чем 1-2 мес назад;
при движениях чуть резче, тянущая боль в задней части бедра, иногда жжение;
при надавливании на внешнюю часть левой ноги (сильно), то болит. Лежа на левом бедре-тоже есть болевой синдром;
стал в легкой форме заниматься (поднятие прямых ног, поочередно вверх лежа на спине) плавно: на 20-30 см от пола-больно, далее плавно выше-легкая боль и еще выше-боль прекращается. Высоко не получается, но градусов 75-80 стало потом получаться в норме. Поднятие ног с партнером или с помощью веревок (не сам). Сам до 60% на 10 сек поднимаю уже.
сидя нога особо не напрягает, но после ходьбы 30-60 мин есть дискомфорт приличный.
После недели аккуратного ЛФК стало заметно легче.

Но судя по результатам МРТ (2020) и слабой динамики консервативного лечения предполагаю, что все не очень хорошо. Прошу Вас помочь с консультацией, если не затруднит. Возможно сканы не сразу смогу разместить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2020)

А что делает Алфлутоп в организме?
Какова его цель введения вообще?


----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)




----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)




----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что делает Алфлутоп в организме?
> Какова его цель введения вообще?


Леки назначены докторами, частично (для себя) читал их назначение и отзывы. Но т.к. было давно, то не особо помню целесообразность и необходимость их применения. Сейчас, конечно же, мог бы почитать и поумничать, но честно говоря, на момент назначения просто согласился с назначениями, хотя не так быстро хватаюсь за рекомендации докторов. Т.к. уж очень много методик лечения у каждого из них и натура у меня со временем стала недоверчивой. Поймите меня правильно, часто хватаешься за соломинку, протянутую тебе, даже если не веришь в ее существование.


----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)




----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)




----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)




----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)




----------



## rvi (5 Авг 2020)

Что-то после загрузки сканов понял, что наверное неудобно загрузил их для просмотра?
Скажите, если так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2020)

А зачем вводите.
Какие вопросы?


----------



## rvi (6 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем вводите.
> Какие вопросы?


Дело в том, что раньше как-то получалось бороться с болью, а сейчас за 2 мес ничего толком не помогает. На форуме и в жизни много людей оперируются методом удаления грыж, установки имплантатов и т.п. Я же в принципе против всех вмешательств, но и хроническая боль утомила. Вот и вопросы то по обследованию стандартные, что делать, как и чем лечить или все уже безнадежно? Естественно, диски с обследованием показать не кому. За 20 лет их никто не смотрел (5 шт).



Это срезы L5-S1, мне кажется здесь все плохо. Помогите разобраться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2020)

> ...Дело в том, что раньше как-то получалось бороться с болью, а сейчас за 2 мес ничего толком не помогает.


- А что болит-то. Если нога, кстати левая, то скорее всего от грыжи. Но важно только болит или со слабостью и онемением.


> ...На форуме и в жизни много людей оперируются методом удаления грыж, установки имплантатов и т.п. Я же в принципе против всех вмешательств, но и хроническая боль утомила. Вот и вопросы то по обследованию стандартные, что делать, как и чем лечить или все уже безнадежно? Естественно, диски с обследованием показать не кому. За 20 лет их никто не смотрел (5 шт).


Посмотрели.

Операция.
Показания к операции нашли. По каким показаниям собираетесь оперироваться? Неотложным, плановым, профилактическим?


----------



## rvi (7 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я записался на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Предполагаю, что разговор будет короткий. В жизни всегда считал, что безвыходных ситуаций не бывает. Всегда искал альтернативу крайним мерам, чем думаю и считается оперативное вмешательство, но по моему мнению не является панацеей.
Поэтому прошу Вашего мнения. На сколько операция в моем случае неизбежна, что делать при вмешательстве (удалить секвестр, удалить секвестр и грыжу, удалить все и поставить имплантат или какой то другой вариант). У нас не будет большого выбора методов операций, но есть другие города и страны, где возможности лучше и возможно альтернатива есть простым операциям. Думаю, что на консультации у нейрохирурга мне предложат варианты исходя из возможностей местной больницы и нужно будет принимать решение исходя из полученной консультации, без альтернативных источников. Учитывая, тот факт, что после операций у пациентов часто боли не исчезают, грыжи снова появляются и т.д., это сильно отпугивает.
Вот и хочу, прежде чем что то предпринять, изучить варианты, что бы не жалеть потом всю жизнь о принятом решении в век больших возможностей. По хорошему, я бы с удовольствием переждал бы и оттянул бы операцию на как можно дальний срок, в надежде, что что-то рассосется, растворится или появятся менее травматичные методы, но и упустить время тоже боюсь. Поэтому мне сложно утвердительно говорить по каким показаниям собираюсь оперироваться. Информации в интернете много, только успевай отфильтровывать. Но некоторые статьи уж больно пугающие. Боюсь, как бы не лечь на стол экстренно и с последствиями из-за возможного опоздания или своей неуверенности, трусости и т.п.
Сейчас ощущаю легкое покалывание (онемение) больших пальцев ног (не всегда это ощущаю), а консультация через 3 недели только. Такие уж реалии, да плюс ко всему, еще пандемия вносит свои коррективы.
Помогите пожалуйста советом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2020)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа. Нужна ли операция?*



> Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям в специализированных нейрохирургических отделениях и клиниках.
> Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению.




Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения)-вам уже не грозят, был момент, но пронесло. А в общем-то надо было оперироваться быстро, потом как могло и не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно).

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на Ваше состояние и здесь решать Вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц-полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу Вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать Вам.
Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой - консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!


----------



## rvi (7 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...а в общем-то надо было оперироваться быстро, потом как могло и не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно).


Дело в том, что на момент лечения МРТ исследования были 2019 г, где картина была куда лучше.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать Вам.
> Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой - консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!


На счет образа жизни понимаю, что "приплыл"...

@Доктор Ступин, скажите, на сколько шансы велики на консервативное лечение, с учетом Вашего просмотра моих снимков? Я, как говорил, цепляюсь за каждую соломинку и как-то ваши слова слегка обнадежили, если правильно их прочитал. Прекрасно понимаю, на счет образа жизни, да и у меня сильный характер, когда сильно прижмет. Не паникую, выполняю все команды и рекомендации.
Спасибо за ответы. Мне важно Ваше мнение!!!


----------



## rvi (7 Авг 2020)

И вот как-то сейчас чувствуется состояние - "мурашки" по подошвам ног спереди в основном. В передней части подошв ног, ближе к большим пальцам. Хотя лежу уже 3 часа и до этого ничего не чувствовал такого. Работа сидячая, не напрягался.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2020)

> ....Дело в том, что на момент лечения МРТ исследования были 2019 г, где картина была куда лучше.


- Не так важна клиническая картина, важнее клиника.


> ... На счет образа жизни понимаю, что "приплыл"


- Большинство ничего не меняет.


> .....скажите, на сколько шансы велики на консервативное лечение, с учетом Вашего просмотра моих снимков? Я, как говорил, цепляюсь за каждую соломинку и как-то ваши слова слегка обнадежили, если правильно их прочитал. Прекрасно понимаю, на счет образа жизни, да и у меня сильный характер, когда сильно прижмет. Не паникую, выполняю все команды и рекомендации.


- Сиюминутно 50/50
- А если год плодотворно работать 98/2
Вопрос, если год и лечение?


----------



## rvi (8 Авг 2020)

А что же делать с секвестром? Что Вы видите на снимках, он не отвалился?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2020)

Отвалится, значит, начал рассасываться.
Переживать надо не за секвестр, а за то, чтобы он удачно лежал и скорее рассасывался в процессе резорбции.
А вот тут важно, какой секвестр плотности, как ускоряется-стимулируется процесс резорбции.


----------



## rvi (8 Авг 2020)

Спасибо за ответы.
Скажите:
1. А случайно нет препаратов или других вещей для помощи рассасывания секвестра? Чем черт не шутит...
2. Вы можете порекомендовать схему лечения или все, что я писал выше и есть лечение?
3. Я так думаю, что мне надо специальное ЛФК? Может есть такое ЛФК, которое применимо в моем случае?
4. Нужно ли мне укреплять корсет, что говорят снимки, в каком состоянии мышцы?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2020)

Теперь о том, как рекомендовано лечить.

При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.

Условно можно выделить три основных направления лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли;
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры;
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*

Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц - миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя - аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
- рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
- «поверхностные» - рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
- лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
- биологически активные методики - пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.

3.2.2 Методики глубокого прямого воздействия на место поражения:
- в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия: ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

*Примечание:* В предлагаемом списке перечислены методики с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, методики с «авторским» уровнем доказательности и без всякого уровня доказательности, но разрешенные к применению в нашей стране.
Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где - три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е. в специализированном стационаре или центре. В домашних условиях: таблетки, уколы, корсет, уже хорошо. Если в поликлинике добавляют физиотерапию, то совсем хорошо. То же, но с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления ЛФК - это стационар. Всё то же, но уже вместе с рефлексотерапией и мануальной терапией — специализированный стационар или центр.
Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или только иглорефлексотерапией. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и «полегчает», но если уж заболело "по-хорошему", то и лечить надо по-хорошему!
Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например для 1 этапа (уменьшение за счет отека грыжи диска):*
1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия, для устранений боли и отека.
2. Миорексирующая терапия для уменьшения спастического напряжения мышц.
3. Метаболическая терапия, при наличии признаков корешкового страдания.
4. Физиотерапия
5. Рефлексотерапия.
6. Массаж в той или иной технике.
7. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике с восстановлением подвижности в непораженных сегментах.
8. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям).
9. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
10. ЛФК, вначале лечебного, затем восстановительного, а далее и тренировочного уровня.

*Например для 2 этапа (уменьшение за счет резорбции грыжи диска):*
1. Профилактический ортопедический режим, восстановление оптимального двигательного стереотипа :
  а) адаптация рабочего места и организация рабочего времени под статические нагрузки
  б) адаптация под динамические нагрузки (корсет при нагрузках, повышение тренированности- восстановительный (стр 18), а затем и тренировочный комплекс (с инструктором, в том числе на тренажёрах)
2. Стимуляция уменьшения (резорбции) размеров грыжи диска:
  а) ударноволновая терапия
  б) высокоинтенсивная импульстная иагнитотерапия
  г) высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия
  д) озокерит

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики скелетно-мышечных заболеваний позвоночника, подобных нашему.


----------



## rvi (8 Авг 2020)

А я могу отправить Вам на электронную почту результаты МРТ, что бы в специальной программе снимки корректно посмотреть?


----------



## rvi (8 Авг 2020)

Для сравнения есть и годом ранее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2020)

sfp05@mail.ru
Только со ссылкой на тему, а то у меня 15-20 писем и надо понимать что и как


----------



## rvi (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> sfp05@mail.ru
> Только со ссылкой на тему, а то у меня 15-20 писем и надо понимать что и как


Отправил вчера 08.08.20


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Все ответил. Есть?


----------



## rvi (9 Авг 2020)

Нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Пришлите ещё раз


----------



## rvi (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пришлите ещё раз


Продублировал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

2019



2020

Грыжа есть.
Большая.
Но как всегда все зависит от клинических проявлений и настроя человека.
Ваше-то решение какое?
Оперироваться или лечить?

Еще у меня вопрос к врачам.

2 снимка с разницей в год. Грыжа маленькая и через год грыжа большая. Стандартно. Но!

Вопрос. Откуда взялась грыжа? Уже год назад диск был пуст и выдавливаться было практически нечему!?


----------



## rvi (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжа есть.


Она действительно секвестрированная?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Нет. Вернее может быть, но очень плотно прилежит.

Мы пообсуждали Вашу грыжу с доктором Овчаренко.


> ...Даже гнойное воспаление не препарирует ткани, а тут отрыв плотно прирощенной к телам позвонков связки. Этого не может быть.


- Может, как раз в районе диска она не плотно прирощена и легко отсепаровывается, что хорошо видно на других примерах, когда грыжа и воспаление уходит краниально или каудально....


> ...Без визуализации на МРТ там максимум возможно катаральное воспаление. Оно протекает без существенного отека. А отек, если он там и бывает, как правило связан со сдавлением вены или лимфатического протока.


- То есть, есть и может. Так об этом и речь


> ...Ваше, на мой взгляд упорное заблуждение, основывается на теории, что А. в диске не было пульпы


- Есть, но мало для такого размера грыжи.


> ...Б. За прошедший год она не могла восстановиться.


- Не может, поскольку после грыжи идет склерозирование и другое не обнаружено и не доказано.


> ....И то и другое не выдерживает критики. А. Без снимков накануне образования грыжи нельзя делать вывод о содержимом пульпы.


- Выдерживает, поскольку восстановление пульпы - это нобелевская премия


> ...К тому же зачастую диск как линза, и его границы скрыты.


- Смотрел все срезы, линзы нет


> ...Объем выпавшей грыжи всего около 0,5 мл. такое количество пульпы всегда есть, даже в совершенно исчерпанном диске. Вопрос в силе давления.


- Минимум 1,5-2 мл: 15 мм фронтальный, 10 мм сагиттальный, 10 мм вертикальный.


> ....Б. За прошедший год, часть пульпы безусловно восстановилась. Напомню, что при альтерации фиброзного кольца, внутрь МПД прорастает не только нерв Люшко, но и густая сеть капилляров. Они восполняют не только пульпу, но и клетки матрикса, саму СТ и заживляют МПД.


- Заживляют с формирование склероза, поскольку вместе с сосудами туда прорастет соединительная ткань и там уже нет гелевой составляющей.

Все же травма и какая-то часть пульпы тут вышло, не пререкаемо, а дальше аутоиммунное воспаление и такой "шишак", И тут важно, что это аутоиммунное воспаление и есть часть процесса резорбции грыжи диска.
Вот бы посмотреть на нее через 3 месяца, через 6 месяцев и через 1 год!
Так что, дальше обсудим через год!

Вот так получилось. И в общем если терпимо, то рекомендации к операции от нас не услышите.
Но если болит не терпимо.....


----------



## rvi (15 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И в общем если терпимо, то рекомендации к операции от нас не услышите.
> Но если болит не терпимо.....


Да, работу Вы проделали большую, спасибо.
Что делать мне? Боли в ноге не всегда (через день), но я выпиваю каждое утро 1 пакетик Аэртал, т.к. хожу на работу (сидячую).
Ведь так долго длиться не может. Острая фаза уже почти 3 мес.
Может возобновить снова лечение или вообще на стационар лечь?
Готов начать ЛФК, но не уверен, что в сегодняшнем состоянии это показано. И в чем заключается ЛФК в моем не простом случае?
Может пропить НПВС и Тизалуд в сочетании с ЛФК, так практикуется?
Я сейчас веду образ жизни очень щадящий, как бы не стало хуже от малой подвижности и активности.
Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

> ...Что делать мне? Боли в ноге не всегда (через день), но я выпиваю каждое утро 1 пакетик Аэртал, т.к. хожу на работу (сидячую).
> Ведь так долго длиться не может. Острая фаза уже почти 3 мес.


- Полстраны так живет с болью через день.


> ...Может возобновить снова лечение или вообще на стационар лечь?


- Лечение надо, но без стационара.
Но раз боль не столь значима, то нужен не 1 этап-устранения отека и воспаления, а 2 этап-стимуляции резорбции грыжи диска.


> ....Готов начать ЛФК, но не уверен, что в сегодняшнем состоянии это показано. И в чем заключается ЛФК в моем не простом случае?


- Даже в реанимации есть гимнастика, главное начинать с начала.

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*
1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
1-2 недели, если не больно переходим с следующему периоду. Можно 1-3 раза в день, 5-10 повторений, по 1-3 подходу.
2.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
1-2 недели, если не больно переходим с следующему периоду.
3. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии *http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/uprazhnenija-osanka/
1-2 недели, если не больно переходим с следующему периоду.
*Упражнения восстановительные *
4. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*
4а. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*
Эти два комплекса можно делать одновременно или чередовать по дням. 



> ...Может пропить НПВС и Тизалуд в сочетании с ЛФК, так практикуется?


Да. Если болит. Не болит и не надо.


> ..Я сейчас веду образ жизни очень щадящий, как бы не стало хуже от малой подвижности и активности.


- Пройдет. Лучше не спешить. 2 этап уже идут и чем дольше без обострений, тем лучше.


----------



## rvi (1 Сен 2020)

Был на приеме у нейрохирурга. Если резюмировать, то ненавязчиво порекомендовали про оперироваться, с целью освобождения корешка. Я пока что отказался, но мне дали понять, что операция практически неизбежна, вопрос времени. Но чем позже она будет проведена, тем сложнее она будет осуществляться. Что скажете?
Я еще спросил про упражнения, и услышал, как дополнение к ним - велотренажер. Как думаете, в моем случае он не противопоказан? На обычном велосипеде побаиваюсь ездить, как бы не растрясти весь позвоночный столб.
Спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2020)

> ....Был на приеме у нейрохирурга. Если резюмировать, то ненавязчиво порекомендовали про оперироваться, с целью освобождения корешка. Я пока что отказался, но мне дали понять, что операция практически неизбежна, вопрос времени. Но чем позже она будет проведена, тем сложнее она будет осуществляться. Что скажете?


- Ничего. Тут Вам решать. В штаны не писаете.


> ...Я еще спросил про упражнения, и услышал, как дополнение к ним - велотренажер. Как думаете, в моем случае он не противопоказан? На обычном велосипеде побаиваюсь ездить, как бы не растрясти весь позвоночный столб.


- Так на тренажере, а не на велосипеде. Не растрясете.


----------

